# Outlook2003 trying to send msgs and nothing in outbox



## ksc (Mar 17, 2005)

A friend of mine asked for help. He uses Outlook 2003, on Dell Inspiron E1505 (I think) with XP Media Direct. He tried to send several (11?)messages 2 days ago via Outlook but couldn't get them to go. He put them in his webmail and sent them that way, then deleted them from his outbox (and Send Queue). The next morning, he needed to send 2 more and when Outlook failed him he did the same thing w/webmail and deleting from his Outbox. 

He has shut down and re-opened Outlook.

he has powered down and back up again.

WHen Outlook tries to send/receive every 5 minutes, it tells him that there are 13 messages that it was unable to send. His outbox is empty. These messages are not in his Sent Items folder. He deleted them and then emptied them from teh Deleted Items folder.

Here's the text of the error message he gets from Outlook when it tries to send these 13 phantom messages...

Task 'mail.candjenterprises.us - Sending' reported error (0x80042109) : 'Outlook is unable to connect to your outgoing (SMTP) e-mail server. If you continue to receive this message, contact your server administrator or Internet service provider (ISP).'

btw, I've looked at the MS knowledge base suggestions - they don't seem to help w/the 13 ghost messages issue.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## kate s (Apr 25, 2007)

bumping this up because I have five phantom outgoing messages in my Outlook 2003. Grrrrrrr.......... :down:


----------



## doctoremote (May 12, 2007)

There does appear to be a very large bug in outlook 2003 where you can get a message stuck and just cant stop it sending even though it is not showing in the OUTBOX. You can even delete the account and recreate it and the problem is still there. What has happened is that the email has been deleted and placed in the deleted box. To release the file. 
1) Disable your connection.
2) Disable send receive by working off line (FILE > WORKOFFLINE)
3) Empty the Deleted items box.
4) You will be left with the hung up file 
5) If you try to delete the file in the box it will not allow you. So drag the file into another temp directory. 
6) Now you can delete the file and now empty the deleted items directory.

If this does not work install OUTLOOKSPY http://www.dimastr.com/outspy/ and you can remove the file from within out look program. (BE CAREFUL.. so back up with the .PST option before messing.) FILE>IMPORT/EXPORT >export to file > choose .pst


----------



## neuhofer (Aug 31, 2007)

This is the exact problem I'm having. But, the solution by KSC does not work for me. When I empty my Deleted Items folder - everything is gone. No messages that can't be deleted.

Then all of sudden when I click send/receive again the phantom sending 1 of 4 messages does not show up. Close and then reopen Outlook and they are back.

When I then try to send it takes a while before it updates to 1 of 5 messages. Then goes to 2 of 5, then error. Which means the last message just went out and we're back to 1 of 4 phantom messages again.

Anyone have an idea of how this can be resolved? Thanks in advance.


----------



## neuhofer (Aug 31, 2007)

OK, through more digging I found the solution. Its a stuck read receipt (well 4 actually in my case). This website gives crystal clear directions on how to use a tool from microsoft to fix this problem.


----------



## favac (Aug 31, 2007)

missing link! I have the same problem...


----------



## neuhofer (Aug 31, 2007)

Sorry, forgot about that. Try this, worked exactly as described on that page. You need to download a small utility to do this from Microsoft. Let us know how it goes.

http://www.howto-outlook.com/howto/deletereadreceipt.htm


----------



## favac (Aug 31, 2007)

That's works! thanks a lot! but... how i know if this behaviour doesn't gonna happen again ??


----------



## neuhofer (Aug 31, 2007)

I just turned off the automatic send receipt. I figure its just a confirmation for spammers to see your email address is a live one anyways. Glad it worked out!


----------

